
Simulate a Nation According to Your Political Ideals - zachguo
https://www.nationstates.net
======
CharlesColeman
My assumption is toys like this always have a didactic political objective:
the simulation will be designed so that the simulation designer's own
political ideals will "work" in the simulation, and those that he particularly
disagrees will will "not work."

